# Feuer



## gcaruso (28. Mai 2003)

Guten Abend allerseits!

Beim surfen habe ich das unten stehende Bild gefunden!
Meine Frage: Wie kann ich dieses Feuer nachmachen?
Die Farbe ist nicht das Problem, sondern die Form selbst des Feuers...


thx


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Mai 2003)

Hm, bei realistischem Feuer wäre wohl Bild > Verflüssigen angebracht.
Das sieht aber eher nach brushen und dann vielleicht Bewegungsunschärfe (etc.) aus.
Ich finde aber das bei diesem Bild realistisches Feuer besser aussehen würde


----------



## gcaruso (29. Mai 2003)

Darüber habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht! Aber leider weiss ich nicht, was für eine Basis zu nehmen ist, um dann so etwas zu realisieren! Ist das überhaupt mit Photoshop machbar, oder kommen 3d Grafikprogramme ins Spiel?

Auf weitere Antworten wäre ich sehr froh!

Also dann.. Gute NAcht..


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Mai 2003)

Dieses Tutorial dürfte dir weiterhelfen :
http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/realfeuer.htm
Diesen Effekt kann man natürlich auch auf andere Objekte anwenden, habe schon gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

edit:
Probier es auf jeden Fall mal aus, die eigenen Ergebnisse sehen um einige Längen besser aus als die Screenshots.


----------



## Comander_Keen (29. Mai 2003)

Mich würde die aber die Erstellung des oben gezeigten bildes interessieren. Diese Art bringt mal ein wenig Abwechslung in die Stino-welt der Feuereffekte im Web.

greetz keen!


----------



## Carndret (30. Mai 2003)

Ich habe auch schon mal versucht Feuer zu machen. Probier mal das aus und schau ob es dir gefällt:

Ebenenreihenfolge mit den Eigenschaften [Modus]:

Hintergrundebene1 [Ineinanderkopieren] Farbe: schwarz
Feuer2 [Weiches Licht] Farbe: orange bis gelb (*)
Feuer1 [Ineinanderkopieren] Farbe: irgendein helleres rot (*)
Grauebene3 [Multiplizieren] Farbe: ~115 grau
Grauebene2 [Multiplizieren] Farbe: ~115 grau
Grauebene1 [Multiplizieren] Farbe: ~115 grau
Hintergrund Farbe: weiß

(*)je nach Feuerfarbe kann auch beidesmal blau sein für Blitze oder so. musst du ausprobieren.

Mit dem Radiergummie (weich) radierst du dann einfach in Flammenform mit in den Grauebenen die Flammen raus, dardurch entsteht der Außenrand (Farbe ~ Feuer1-Ebene) des Feuers, wenn du wenig radierst und das Innere (Farbe ~ Feuer2-Ebene), wenn du in allen 3 Grauebenen stark radierst.


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (30. Mai 2003)

das kann auch alles mal wieder mit xsi gemacht worden sein


----------

